# Bilingual classes near Sintra



## msampaio (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi,

We moved from the US to Portugal and my daughter is 5 yo and is attending the Portuguese public school (still in kindergarten).

As we want her to learn Portuguese, we also want her to keep all the English knowledge from the US. Are there centers that provide classes/activities to fully bilingual kids around Sintra so she can interact with other kids that speak English fluently?

thanks
Marco


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

*Bi lingual classes*

Hi Marco,

We moved to Germany in 1985 when our daughters were 4 and 18 months old. We lived in a Bavarian village where they attended the local Grundschule and Kindergarten respectively. We made a point of speaking English at home so they would not forget the English language. When I started work again we had an English au-pair and that helped. But at the end of the day they grew up with german as their first language and english their second language. They were immersed in the Bavarian culture, their school friends were german and they had a wonderful childhood growing up in Germany. We returned to England 10 years later due to unforeseen circumstances. We still talk to each other in german from time to time. I wouldn't put too much emphasis on your daughter retaining her english language, I think it's more important that she interacts with the local children near where you live, be they english or Portuguese.


----------



## ghall (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi, 

You have great private schools that have lessons in portuguese and English, one of the best in my oppinion is St Jullians, a really great school and not so far from Sintra.

You have more informaton here stjulians.com

Good luck


----------

